

Apple, postmodern consmerism and the iPad - algorias
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=1931

======
jleyank
When it has a camera, can take handwriting from a stylus and can be used to
give presentations then it'll be a nice laptop replacement. It'll also let me
get rid of my paper notebook and let me replace it with a searchable log.

------
mr_eel
What a load of tosh. Picking _one_ example of a person unable to find the
utility in having an iPad and extrapolating it to everyone who purchased one.

It's a weak premise with nothing to back it up.

